# Jasper 200 wrong holes problem



## Positive P (Jun 24, 2013)

I have a new Jasper 200 model circle jig and a new Ryobi R163.
I have set up for the 1/4 bit and I still can't get any holes to match the size I am setting up for.
Has anyone else had similar problems?
Any idea what I'm doing wrong?


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Paul 
I believe that their instructions tell you to use a 1/8" bit that matchs the pin they supply with their system if you are using a 1/4" bit your circle would be 1/8" smaller then you set it for. ( and the smaller the bit the faster and easier to rout out ) of coarse are wanting the hole size or the circle size, you have think inside outside diameters. Try drilling your center hole then take a compass and draw your circle then place router in center hole and match the line after you know which hole to use reverse positions and rout


----------



## Positive P (Jun 24, 2013)

Semipro said:


> Paul
> I believe that their instructions tell you to use a 1/8" bit that matchs the pin they supply with their system if you are using a 1/4" bit your circle would be 1/8" smaller then you set it for. ( and the smaller the bit the faster and easier to rout out ) of coarse are wanting the hole size or the circle size, you have think inside outside diameters. Try drilling your center hole then take a compass and draw your circle then place router in center hole and match the line after you know which hole to use reverse positions and rout


The instructions say tool is scaled for a 1/4" bit. I have a 1/4"x1" straight bit. The 1/8" hole is for the pilot hole for the tool.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Sorry do not know about 1/4" check utube video on jasper 200 the man stated proper use was with 1/8" bit ( the only way you really could tell mount a 1/4" bit in router then measure from edge of router bit to the pin hole to see if it measure correctly)


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I believe the Jasper jig is set up to use a 1/4" cutter and 1/8" centre pin.

The holes are marked so that the outside of the cut is the cut you are going to get. Ie, cutting a hole of that size.

If you want to cut a disk, you have to adjust the cut and use a larger radius, to compensate for the cutter diameter so that the inside of the cut is the result?


----------



## Positive P (Jun 24, 2013)

jw2170 said:


> I believe the Jasper jig is set up to use a 1/4" cutter and 1/8" centre pin.
> 
> The holes are marked so that the outside of the cut is the cut you are going to get. Ie, cutting a hole of that size.
> 
> If you want to cut a disk, you have to adjust the cut and use a larger radius, to compensate for the cutter diameter so that the inside of the cut is the result?


I thought so too.
I have adjusted my hole and disc calculations with the required 1/4" bit.
When making a first cut in the wood, set up at 7", neither inside or outside of cut are 7".


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Then it would appear that you have not calibrated the jig and the cutter is not set in the correct position.

You may have not set the calibration disk to the correct two pin holes.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

So if you are setup for 7" what sizes did you get ?


----------



## Positive P (Jun 24, 2013)

Semipro said:


> So if you are setup for 7" what sizes did you get ?


6 7/8" so I tried adding an 1/8" and get 7 3/8" and the calibration disc for the M200 doesn't have the holes like the 400. Just a disc in the hole and the pin in the collet.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Sorry Paul I can not see adding 1/8 would gain a 1/2, If you figure it out please post I would like to know what is happening


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Paul,

Where did you purchase the jig. Are they able to help. Have you checked to see that the 1/8" pin is actually in the centre of the circle and not off set slightly?

Can you check with a micrometer that the radius is correct? I still feel that the problem is with the router not being correctly set into the jig (or a faulty jig).


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Which setting?*

The Ryobi R163 is not listed in the compatibility chart.

Router Accessories, Circle Guides, Router Base Plates, Houston, TX Butterfly Template

Did you use one of the setting in the attached diagram?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

It's not a big deal that it will not fit your router,just set it up to use a brass guide in that way you don't need to screw it to your router base,just drop it in place and the cut hole out..

" 

Makes circles from 1" to 18-3/16" in diameter, in 1/16" increments
Pre-drilled to fit most plunge routers
No trial cuts required—operates precisely every time
Calibrated to read cutout diameter when a 1/4" router bit is used
Easy to set up, easy to use"


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Thanks BJ, again....*



bobj3 said:


> Hi
> 
> It's not a big deal that it will not fit your router,just set it up to use a brass guide in that way you don't need to screw it to your router base,just drop it in place and the cut hole out..
> 
> ...


I agree, BJ, that your solution is a great solution IF Paul has guide bushing for his router and IF he can get it properly centered. I believe that the centering of the router is a part of the issue here.

I have used your solution on my Rockler Ellipse Jig and have just thought of a way that I can use your solution on my Jasper 400 jig. [ centre the calibration disk in the drill press, clamp jig to drill press table and then use forstner bit to cut required hole in jig]..:sold:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi James

Easy stuff the 400 is a great jig,here's just one to do..but this way you will not wipe out the jig...
http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/30028-jasper-cir-jig.html

===


jw2170 said:


> I agree, BJ, that your solution is a great solution IF Paul has guide bushing for his router and IF he can get it properly centered. I believe that the centering of the router is a part of the issue here.
> 
> I have used your solution on my Rockler Ellipse Jig and have just thought of a way that I can use your solution on my Jasper 400 jig. [ centre the calibration disk in the drill press, clamp jig to drill press table and then use forstner bit to cut required hole in jig]..:sold:


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Hi James
> 
> Easy stuff the 400 is a great jig,here's just one to do..but this way you will not wipe out the jig...
> http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/30028-jasper-cir-jig.html
> ...


I already have that thread "subscribed", BJ....still WIP.....LOL (in fact I forgot all about it.....)


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Bj
Sometimes the answer is so simple great idea, every router that has a guide would work 
Can not believe Jasper has not jump on this and provide inserts


----------

